# :( i feel mean



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

* i feel mean *warning, discussion of feeder rodent dispatch inside**

Iv jsut killed my first mouse it was a small mouse, usingt he wizz bang method. i felt so bad, poor lil thing.

Just fed him to bosh and he took it quite quickly. 

I still feel really bad though


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you do get used to it.

first time i did it, i got pissed as a fart before hand..

now.. its, well not second nature, but.. well you get used to it i guess.

N


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Whats the wizz bang method? :lol2:

Just co2 them, they will fall asleed and you dont even realise your killing them tbh.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

whiz bang is banging the head down on a hard surface, its a quicker and safer way i think.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I still only breed my furrys for the pet shop at the mo, but eventually might breed for food. Would have to use CO2 as the wifey wouldn't like any other method.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I think the wizz bang method is hitting them against something hard


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

To be honest the first time round feels like murder, Im still surprised I even managed it first time round considering the state I got into to even bring myself to kill the rat. It does get easier and just keep telling yourself that these are FAR healthier than the ones you'd get frozen from the petshop


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Yeah id agree its not so bad with co2, when you dont actually deal the finishing blow it doesnt feel as bad. First one done anyway will only get easyer im sure. Much less mean on it you prekilled it anyway so you shouldnt feel bad.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Ive thought about breeding my own mice many times, but Ive come to the conclusion that Im too much of a wimp to kill them in any way. Even CO2ing them I would probably have a crisis of conscience halfway through and try and save them. Sigh. Spending a fortune on F/T, here I come.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Dont think id be able to do the whizz bang method, i must be soft 

Another easy way to kill them without bashing them up is stick them in a demijohn and leave them over night, again they fall asleep when your not there so you dont feel so bad.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

You still wake up sometimes, don't you?
Wake up in the dark and hear the screaming of the mice?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

And you think, if you save poor mousey, you could make them stop, don't you?
You think if mousey lives,
you won't wake up in the dark ever again
to that awful screaming of the mice.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

stop smoking that stuff tops lmao.

and what in fresh hell is a damijohn? i think the wizz bag is best, as its quickist way for the mouse.


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

i bet most people have killed a fly/insects before without even thinkin of it as killing!? its the exact same thing after a while.... just in general we value mice more that flys and therefore its 'nasty' to kill them........atleast you know they had proper space, food, water when they were alive i hate to think how the ones in shops were kept before they were killed....


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> stop smoking that stuff tops lmao. and what in fresh hell is a damijohn? i think the wizz bag is best, as its quickist way for the mouse.


snapping there necks is quick... n co2 they acctually pass out n die in there sleep 


n dont stop smokin that stuff tops just stop keepin it all to yourself!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

greenlikegecko said:


> i bet most people have killed a fly/insects before without even thinkin of it as killing!? its the exact same thing after a while.... just in general we value mice more that flys and therefore its 'nasty' to kill them........atleast you know they had proper space, food, water when they were alive i hate to think how the ones in shops were kept before they were killed....


Actually, I dont even like to kill bugs myself...cant even cut the legs off locusts or anything like that, as I feel too guilty! The only things I have killed with abandon are ants, which drove me nuts when they ended up in my house. 

I would probably name all of my baby mice and get attached to them...I wouldnt name the ants


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

oh come on someone must know who I was quoting........

Kill em, kill em all. Ive got some rats im gonna give the big swing to if they dont give birth in the next couple of weeks. One is a right nasty little ginger shit who attacks me through the bars of the cage and flicks crap at me. I will enjoy hearing her scream.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> Dont think id be able to do the whizz bang method, i must be soft
> 
> Another easy way to kill them without bashing them up is stick them in a demijohn and leave them over night, again they fall asleep when your not there so you dont feel so bad.


So let me get this right, you'd balk at a quick reletively painless death because you had to do it yourself, but would have no problem leaving the mouse in a glass bottle to asphixiate overnight.......


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Issa said:


> So let me get this right, you'd balk at a quick reletively painless death because you had to do it yourself, but would have no problem leaving the mouse in a glass bottle to asphixiate overnight.......


Whats painless about having your brains dashed out against a wall?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

when compared to being slowly starved of oxygen over several hours....... everything


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

Johelian said:


> Actually, I dont even like to kill bugs myself...cant even cut the legs off locusts or anything like that, as I feel too guilty! The only things I have killed with abandon are ants, which drove me nuts when they ended up in my house. I would probably name all of my baby mice and get attached to them...I wouldnt name the ants


couldnt you get someone to do it for you? i kill my mates sometimes cos she cant stomach it.... i name all my feeders mr jingles lol


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i found the best way to kill them is useing the feeding tongs.. put them on a hard surface holding them by the tail and SMACK! right on the back of the head.. 100% of the time their skull just shatters and their brain smooshes and they are dead..


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

no oxygen depravation gives you a headache and you go to sleep.
Its ok dashing brains for babies but adults dont die so fast. They scream and twist and beg all the while looking into your eye and hoping, nay praying for the pain to end.

Im a fan of the big swing myself


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

Issa said:


> when compared to being slowly starved of oxygen over several hours....... everything


what mice do you have that can live without oxygen for hours? i found suffocating them took bout 10 mins max!


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

mEOw said:


> i found the best way to kill them is useing the feeding tongs.. put them on a hard surface holding them by the tail and SMACK! right on the back of the head.. 100% of the time their skull just shatters and their brain smooshes and they are dead..


you mean best or most fun owen  lol just messin am sure nobody 'enjoys' killing lil mice :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

oh for goodness sake.
Just put them in a plastic bag and bite the heads. Your teeth go through the skull easily enough and penetrate the brain.
Its the quickest, easiest and most surefire way of killing them. Guaranteed accuracy


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

greenlikegecko said:


> couldnt you get someone to do it for you? i kill my mates sometimes cos she cant stomach it.... i name all my feeders mr jingles lol


Possibly, but I would be the one raising them...and I would probably become melancholy when I went back to the tank and realised that "Whiskers" or "Spot" was missing :'(


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Still have my "first time" to come.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Dont think id be able to do the whizz bang method, i must be soft


LOL... I am sorry but that tickled me from a bailiff


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Worst part is when they twitch afterwards.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Tops said:


> no oxygen depravation gives you a headache and you go to sleep.
> Its ok dashing brains for babies but adults dont die so fast. They scream and twist and beg all the while looking into your eye and hoping, nay praying for the pain to end.
> 
> Im a fan of the big swing myself


Big swing works well, I personally prefer a slighter beefier pencil method (small round dowel curtain poles work well)



greenlikegecko said:


> what mice do you have that can live without oxygen for hours? i found suffocating them took bout 10 mins max!


Yes suffocating can only take 10mins if your adding extra CO2 (dry ice or Viniger/Bicarb method )to the container, this is actually more like C02 poisoning than suffocation TBH. The method I was saying was slightly wrong was simply leaving them in a large jar overnight to slowly suffocate.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Tops said:


> And you think, if you save poor mousey, you could make them stop, don't you?
> You think if mousey lives,
> you won't wake up in the dark ever again
> to that awful screaming of the mice.


yet again you make me laugh.:lol2:
you get used to it after the first few.


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

Johelian said:


> Possibly, but I would be the one raising them...and I would probably become melancholy when I went back to the tank and realised that "Whiskers" or "Spot" was missing :'(


aww its kindof sweet you cant kill them but i bet if mice were 6ft tall n ate humans they wouldnt give u a 2nd thought before biting your head off



Issa said:


> Yes suffocating can only take 10mins if your adding extra CO2 (dry ice or Viniger/Bicarb method )to the container, this is actually more like C02 poisoning than suffocation TBH. The method I was saying was slightly wrong was simply leaving them in a large jar overnight to slowly suffocate.


no i found suffocating them without anything but a quite small container took about 10mins with CO2 it was quicker, for me ne way... although i agree theres no need for them to be in any pain/misery for more than 10 mins!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> oh come on someone must know who I was quoting........


When that film first came out I was on a ferry back from Ostende and they were showing it on the cinema. The captain of the ferry was Belgian so he announced it in Belgian and then again in English... it came over the tannoy... "and knew shewing in the cinema we eff the feelm de seelence of de lamps" ... so ever since we have called it "de seelence of de lamps"

Just a bit of trivia for you


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Steve :lol2:

Another method you can try for rats/mice is to tie them to a chair, put a plastic bag over the head and hold it to suffocate them. If your gonna use this method its best if you sweat a little and call them a bitch too.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

greenlikegecko said:


> aww its kindof sweet you cant kill them but i bet if mice were 6ft tall n ate humans they wouldnt give u a 2nd thought before biting your head off


Youre right...but I will have the satisfaction of knowing I was (morally!) the bigger person! : victory:


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

Johelian said:


> Youre right...but I will have the satisfaction of knowing I was (morally!) the bigger person! : victory:


lol not really tho you just let a company kill them for you and pretend they were born dead, (am not having a dig tho i do understand) i think the worst people r the ones who buy the 'snake sausages' and feed them to there snake cos they cant even handle seeing a dead mouse... now they SHOULDNT be allowed to keep snakes!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

It was 4 weeks old, had rat food plenty of water and a clean cadge, if everyone breed their won mice n didnt but frozen mice that had been fed dog food and kept in bad conditions and frozen for god knows how long, maybe they would need to stop that buisness, god knows though. 

You cant just ignore that you have dead mice in your freezer, they were once alive, just because you didnt kill them, doesn't make it 'better' it just makes you ignorant.

This way they have a good life and our fed and cared for. 

By the way, it didnt twitch or scream.


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> It was 4 weeks old, had rat food plenty of water and a clean cadge, if everyone breed their won mice n didnt but frozen mice that had been fed dog food and kept in bad conditions and frozen for god knows how long, maybe they would need to stop that buisness, god knows though.
> 
> You cant just ignore that you have dead mice in your freezer, they were once alive, just because you didnt kill them, doesn't make it 'better' it just makes you ignorant.
> 
> ...


thats exactly the same as wot i feel jen, glad to know others feel the same!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

...... and you have the satisfaction of knowing you did it better (just compare one of yours to the petshops and you'll see what I mean) Just out of curiousity Jen, what are you going to do when bosh grows out of mice?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Tops said:


> Whats painless about having your brains dashed out against a wall?


if you hit them hard and fast enough, there is no pain as the brain has imploded before they get a chance to feel it.

nice bunch aren't we!

N


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I have no problem killing anything, as long as it is for food, mine or a pets, it happens in the wild, weare designed predators that can digest plant matter, yet we get sentimental about mice, lol, I don't give a second thought about the animals that go into the can to feed my cats


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> By the way, it didnt twitch or scream.


That you saw. It probably cried inside and its little mouse soul flicked you the 'v's as it floated past you on its way to heaven.



Nerys said:


> if you hit them hard and fast enough, there is no pain as the brain has imploded before they get a chance to feel it.
> 
> nice bunch aren't we!
> 
> N


Oh ive got nothing against the big swing. ive not had to do it yet as none have bothered giving birth. Still it will stop all the squealing from rape that my lil stud causes through the night.
Ive got a big ginger bitch that needs to be killed anyway. Violent little monster she is.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

if i ever got a snake i would stick to frozon...


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

lol, I love the way Tops doggedly tries to screw with peoples minds


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

or lamb-ed-ly lol

(sorry, still wiping eyes from the domin thread!)

N


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Nerys said:


> or lamb-ed-ly lol
> 
> (sorry, still wiping eyes from the domin thread!)
> 
> N


 
can you here them Clarice :lol2:

pmsl


and I haven't read the domi thread, me thinks I will have a ganders


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

lol, I lost concentration, imagining the female form (not any female form though, not like grannies or morbidly obese or summat) in latex, I forgot what I was doing, lol


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i havent got a problem killing stuff either.. and to be honest i know it is whats best for my snakes.. and i want to do the best i can for them.. 
and lets face it.. they are being bred AS FOOD so they will have to be killed eventually one way or another..lol. saying that we sold a fair amount of our lil uns to pet shops because they begged us for mice and rats..lol
Owen


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

ratboy said:


> LOL... I am sorry but that tickled me from a bailiff


Im ok crushing human skulls at work, just not animals at home :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

im not sure what im doing when he grows out of mice, i dont want a fight with a xl rat, it be so scared.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

buy frozon lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

xl rats are the easiest. Nice long tails and you can really get em spinning before they hit


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

hehe rats aren't that bad to deal with, just like mice except bigger teeth!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I know but id not wana get bitten by one, i dont like big rodents, they would smell the fear coming off me lol.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

oh easy way round that..... I use gardening gloves whenever handling a couple of my less sociable females (its always the girls that are the biters here, the boys I breed are wonderful).


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

there's something you can buy from tackle shops called a priest, designed to despatch fish, usually a wooden handle with a big metal weight, and you bring it down with one solid thunk at the base of the skull, or on the crown, and then once more just to make sure, I bet that would do the job good and proper


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

what a groosome thread i started  id need loads of rats to get xl rats tho regualrly.


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

i raised a similar question not long back, possibly on a different forum. and a couple of people said that during the slow, drawn out deaths adrenaline is created and released into the blood stream of the animal. this is unbeneficial to the snake. not sure how much truth there is to that. but the quick methods seem the best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Issa said:


> oh easy way round that..... I use gardening gloves whenever handling a couple of my less sociable females (its always the girls that are the biters here, the boys I breed are wonderful).


My females are the biters here also.. The males are great tempered 

The fact of the matter is that you look after them the very best that you 

can i treat mine with respect but i dont get close to any .they are for my 

snakes ..so i just do it fast and bag them and get on with something else 

just dont get looking in there eyes or you will be doomed !!!! :bash:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ive got 2 females that will jump at the cage and try to eat me if i get too close. Real mean bitches they are. They even flick stuff at me through the bars.
My male just runs from me though he gets bullied alot by the girls bless him. Its probably his own fault for sleeping around.


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Tops said:


> oh come on someone must know who I was quoting........
> 
> Kill em, kill em all. Ive got some rats im gonna give the big swing to if they dont give birth in the next couple of weeks. One is a right nasty little ginger shit who attacks me through the bars of the cage and flicks crap at me. I will enjoy hearing her scream.


 
:lol2: haha thats what i am like, come on breed or your off with a bang on the head

Dale :mf_dribble:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Iv jsut killed my first mouse it was a small mouse, usingt he wizz bang method. i felt so bad, poor lil thing.
> 
> Just fed him to bosh and he took it quite quickly.
> 
> I still feel really bad though


 
you'll become de sensitised to it. i still feel like Hitler when i do a "cull" of mine but i know that it's costing me £25 pm to keep mice and £150 to buy frozen.

that's a hell of a saving - and since all i care about it money is makes me feel really good!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Tops said:


> Ive got 2 females that will jump at the cage and try to eat me if i get too close. Real mean bitches they are. They even flick stuff at me through the bars.
> My male just runs from me though he gets bullied alot by the girls bless him. Its probably his own fault for sleeping around.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i might have to video them. The ginger one is a complete **** and could probably be used as an attack animal if i put her outside my door.
She steals all the food but doesnt like it when i blow in her face. After about 3 times she jumps at the bars again baring her teeth and genitals at me.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Tops said:


> You still wake up sometimes, don't you?
> Wake up in the dark and hear the screaming of the mice?


I would rather kill them noisy bloody lambs....:smile:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

punky_jen said:


> im not sure what im doing when he grows out of mice, i dont want a fight with a xl rat, it be so scared.


Carbon Dioxide.

You don't have to "fight" with it, you don't have to swing it, you don't have to get bitten by it. All you have to do is pick it up and put it into a container that's got a CO2 canister attached to it and let the gas in.

Big mean XL rat looks around a bit, staggers a bit because he feels a little drunk, tips over asleep ... and stops breathing shortly after.

Much less stress.

I get attached to some of my mice, but that means I WANT to give them a better death when it comes time. Yeah, we've got named mice. And we even feed out named mice.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> You don't have to "fight" with it, you don't have to swing it, you don't have to get bitten by it. All you have to do is pick it up and put it into a container that's got a CO2 canister attached to it and let the gas in.


Thats easy for you to say. You dont have a massive ginger ninja bar biting man attacker that stares you down 24/7


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Tops said:


> Thats easy for you to say. You dont have a massive ginger ninja bar biting man attacker that stares you down 24/7


and that's just your girlfriend!!


----------

